# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  مشکل من در سامانه دیپ کد

## bozorgvar

سلام دوستان . چند روز پیش رفتم تو وبسایت دیپ کد سوابقمو تایید کردم . کد رو هم گرفتم . 
الان که رفتم تو وبسایت زده درخواست شما توسط منطقه لغو شده است . گزینه هایی هم که پیش رومه ۱ - درخواست رسیدگی جدید ۲ - نمایش درخواست رسیدگی ۳ تایید اصلاحیه اطلاعات . 

پن . تو مورد سوم چک کردم دیدم اصلن چیزی اصلاح نشده . راستش تو ترمیم شرکت کردم دوستام نمره هاشون ثبت شده بود . من عجله کردم تایید کرده بودم . 
حدس شدم شاید واسه این اصلاح زدن دیدم چنین چیزی نبود اصلن . به نظرتون چیکار کنم ؟‌برم آموزش و پرورش ؟‌فرصت هست فردا ؟ :Yahoo (2):

----------


## bozorgvar

تازه کد رو هم برداشتن

----------


## bozorgvar

کسی نیست که کمک کنه ؟‌ :Yahoo (2):

----------


## ithossein

شما برو فردا اموزش پرورش   بهتره  حالا تا 28 ام   وقت داری

----------


## bozorgvar

> شما برو فردا اموزش پرورش   بهتره  حالا تا 28 ام   وقت داری


خونه بودم تا ۲۰ ام واسه تایید سوابق وقت هست . خود ۲۰ ام هم شاملش میشه ؟‌

----------


## ithossein

> خونه بودم تا ۲۰ ام واسه تایید سوابق وقت هست . خود ۲۰ ام هم شاملش میشه ؟‌


میشه واضح تر بگین   یعنی چی خونه بودین  کدوم 20 ام

----------


## bozorgvar

> میشه واضح تر بگین   یعنی چی خونه بودین  کدوم 20 ام


ببخشید منظورم بود خونده بودم .

----------


## ithossein

اگه اینطوره فردا عجله کنید برین اموزش پروش  چون شما کارتون رو انجام دادین   اما اونا بودن که برگشت زدن  شما فقط برو سریع پیگیر باش بهانه دست این جماعت نده

----------


## bozorgvar

up

----------

